# Is this a good price and energy rating for a chest freezer? Please Help Quick!



## mommy2serena (Nov 16, 2005)

I just found a used "Tappan" chest freezer on craigslist for $200. It looks like it has hardley been used. 14.5 cubic feet. very clean inside. manual defrost.1993. The lady said it didnt cost much on her elec. bill. So here are my questions.. Is this a good price, or should I try to talk her down?
Also, I looked it up and the *adjusted for age* energy rating is 509. Is that good? how does that come out in $$ per month?
I just know it will save us alot of money buying in bulk on sale, and will be so much more convenient!, but is this the right one?







:


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't think it is a good price or a good energy rating.

Check out the Sears website and look for similar freezers and check out their Energuide ratings.

Here's a 14.8 cu ft chest freezer and it uses just 357 but costs $399 new.

This one is about half the size of the used Tappan and uses half the kwh... but it is brand new.

1993 seems WAY too old to me for an appliance that is priced that high. It also looks like Tappan has gone out of business, though there seem to be many businesses that sell replacement parts for Tappan. (after doing a quick search, that is what it seems like, but you might want to search yourself to verify that I am correct)

If she will accept $50 for the Tappan, I would pay it, but no more. If it breaks, it might be a big hassle to get parts.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's another interesting one...link

It's just 9 cu ft but it's brand new and it only costs $229.99 and the Energuide says it uses just 294 kwh per year. But it has a one year warranty and it's brand new so you'd think it would certainly last longer than a 1993 used model.

I would go for a smaller but newer version myself...


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I don't know anything about the price or energy rating, but do you really want to be manually defrosting this thing? Personally, that would turn me right off.


----------



## mommy2serena (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMom*
I don't know anything about the price or energy rating, but do you really want to be manually defrosting this thing? Personally, that would turn me right off.

It wouldn't bother me as long as it's only every 3 months or so, Im going to check into how often it needs to be done... I am an incredibly cheap shopper lol. Plus I figure since I will be doing all the menu planning for the food in the freezer, dh can be the "defroster" lol


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Chest freezers drive me batting. I know they are more efficient but my time is more important.

To dig for something is IMO frustrating.

Our only gets de-frosted about once a year. It doesnt get done as often as a person would like. I takes a lot of time to defrost and clean up.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## mommy2serena (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
I takes a lot of time to defrost and clean up.

What do you do with the food while you scrape out the frost? doesn't it melt? or does it just get done fast enough?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We use our 3 ice chests and put the rest into boxes covered with a blanket. It does sometimes thaw a bit.

We dont scrape ice we either put a pan of boiling water in the freezer or wait with the door open for the ice to fall off the walls.


----------

